# Fox Sports' Mike Kahn: Peja the 7th best SF, ahead of Carmelo, Rashard Lewis



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/4826916



> *7. Peja Stojakovic, Sacramento Kings
> 
> Ht./Wt.* 6-10, 230
> *Numbers:* 20.1 pts., 4.3 reb., 2.1 ast.
> ...


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Well, you cant argue with LeBron being #1, but the overrating of Andre Kirilenko continues, and Jefferson is too high as well. If you consider Pierce a small forward, he should be #3.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Well, you cant argue with LeBron being #1, but the overrating of Andre Kirilenko continues, and Jefferson is too high as well. If you consider Pierce a small forward, he should be #3.


What is funny is that Kahn didn't have AK47 on his list last year:laugh:

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=114573&highlight=kahn


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> What is funny is that Kahn didn't have AK47 on his list last year:laugh:
> 
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=114573&highlight=kahn


Yeah thats really odd considering he was injuried for half the year. :raised_ey


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

Messed up list. LeBron, Artest, Pierce, Marion, AK-47, Peja, 'Melo, and then RJ.


----------

